# uncovering Pod People, androids and replicants with a kiss



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

My daughter is in a humanities class where they watch sci fi movies for the semester and then write papers detailing the inner meanings of the movies as well as their relevance to religion, philosophy, cultural significance etc etc. 

As I am a big classic sci fi buff this is our daddy-daughter time and we have discussions after watching the movie about various meanings and interpretations. 

Her recent assignment was the original '50 version of The Invasion of the Body Snatchers. Towards the end of the movie the protaganist and his love interest were struggling to remain awake while on the run from the pod people. 

In a final act of passion, the hero went in for a deep passionate kiss, and it was in a moment that he realized she had been replicated and was now a Pod Person devoid of love, passion or feeling for him. 

It dawned on me that this has been a recurrent theme in movies with any kind of imposters, replicants etc Another that readily comes to mind is the end of FutureWorld when Peter Fonda and Bythe Tanner have each encountered their identical androids and each is unaware if the other is the real person or the imposter android. So what did they do? They kissed. 

The message here is kissing is the great identifyer to determine if your partner is really your partner or is some kind of Pod Person, android or imposter. 

When my daughter asked me my thoughts on what the primary message I got from the movie was, It was about all I could do to keep from telling her that her mother had been replaced by some kind of pod person several years ago :-(

Now assuming there is no such thing as pod people, androids or other such replicants, has anyone else known from a kiss, that their love interest was no longer who they used to know? And even though there are no alien seed pods or bio-identical androids in the world, there are things like affairs, loss of respect and attraction, loss of connection and perhaps even medical/hormonal/medication and other physiological factors that the person that used to love and desire us, are no longer with us?


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> Now assuming there is no such thing as pod people, androids or other such replicants, has anyone else known from a kiss, that their love interest was no longer who they used to know? And even though there are no alien seed pods or bio-identical androids in the world, there are things like affairs, loss of respect and attraction, loss of connection and perhaps even medical/hormonal/medication and other physiological factors that the person that used to love and desire us, are no longer with us?


Absolutely yes to the first question. Not sure I understood the second question (maybe left a word out?).

It should have been obvious to me for years that my wife did not feel for me in certain ways I had thought she had, and that she was just fine with it being that way (had no desire to find a path forward to rekindle anything, if it was ever there in the first place).

For a very long time, it was easy for me to evade or not see the hard truth, when it was just her desire for sex that seemed elusive; or, when her emotional affair-down with an old flame “happened because he took advantage of her” (paraphrasing).

Harder for me to evade her aversion to me when she turned her head away from a bid for a kiss, or moved to the other end of the couch when I tried to sit next to her.

These days, sometimes I wonder if she has been not attracted to and fond of me from the beginning.

It’s hard to evade an evaded kiss.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

what is kissing?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> what is kissing?


It’s something that people that desire each other do but pod people and androids don’t.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

My husband and I rarely if ever kiss. He’s just an all round awful, not very good kisser. Lol. He’s skillz lie elsewhere.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

FizzBomb said:


> My husband and I rarely if ever kiss. He’s just an all round awful, not very good kisser. Lol. He’s skillz lie elsewhere.


Then maybe in your case, if he suddenly became a very passionate kisser, that might be your clue that he had been replicated as a pod person or android. 

In other words, kissing is how we identify our partner whether they are good kissers or not so much.

If their kiss changes significantly, good or bad, it might mean something is up. 

And since alien seed pods and androids don’t actually exist, the more likely explanations could include, infidelity, loss attraction, relationship issues, medical or hormonal issues, depression etc


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> Then maybe in your case, if he suddenly became a very passionate kisser, that might be your clue that he had been replicated as a pod person or android.


Bad technique is bad technique. Passion aside. If he suddenly changed, I would definitely put it down to pod people replication. It does happen. I mean, I’ve seen the movie so it is possible.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Kissing is very intimate and I think can have more "nuance" than sex. So yes, i think secrets can be revealed through a kiss. Very interesting topic.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes. When the kiss is dead, It’s over.

One day, they’re gazing into your eyes and tonguing you like you hold their next breath in your hands. And the next, they’re pod people. Never to be brought to life again.


----------

